# NFAA nats in cincinnati traditional RULE Question (string walk allowed or not?)



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just an fyi, this is the Professional Archers thread and barebow/traditional are not Pro divisions. That said, I'm pretty certain stringwalking is not allowed in the trad class. There are some WA barebow archers who opt to compete in the NFAA trad class, they just don't stringwalk during the competition. Reason some decide to shoot in the trad class is because they shoot recurves and do not use a stabilizer. NFAA barebow includes compounds, long stabilizers and stringwalking allowed.

I'm reasonably certain most of this is accurate. The NFAA website includes all equipment rules and there are several on the olympic recurve site who can confirm or clarify what I noted above.

Good luck, great shoot.

>>--------->


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

No string walking in NFAA Trad class. A short stabilizer up to 12 inch total is allowed.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Osmanthus said:


> No string walking in NFAA Trad class. A short stabilizer up to 12 inch total is allowed.


I wish NFAA would adopt the world archery standards for Barebow. Or have a trad class for the kids. Right now USAA/WA Barebow (sort of NFAA trad class) is the fastest growing area in youth competitive archery. It is sad watching kids who really know how to make a good shot with a recurve barebow losing to compounds in the "Barebow class"-especially when some of these compound archers have far inferior form. True, once the kids hit 18 they no longer have to deal with compound archers with zero back tension and dead releases beating them. But Vegas and LAS Classic have realized that real BB archery is a recurve bow.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

Jim C said:


> I wish NFAA would adopt the world archery standards for Barebow...Right now USAA/WA Barebow (sort of NFAA trad class) is the fastest growing area in youth competitive archery....But Vegas and LAS Classic have realized that real BB archery is a recurve bow.


^^^


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

come on Mods this is one of many that are not PRO related delete it or move it


----------



## Mo0se (Sep 24, 2002)

PRO lol


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

archer_nm said:


> come on Mods this is one of many that are not PRO related delete it or move it


Lol, he waited all his life to be called a pro at something and now this.


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

archer_nm said:


> come on Mods this is one of many that are not PRO related delete it or move it


This thread had been dead for almost 2 years. You resurrected it to complain about it?


----------

